
Show HN: Dead simple keyboard remapper for Wayland based on uinput - granra
https://github.com/arnarg/waybind
======
granra
I wrote a blog post[1] explaining waybind's existence.

tl;dr: I couldn't find a suitable alternative that wasn't too complex for me
to audit.

And no, it's not wayland specific but I felt that the lack of options for
wayland that the description was ok.

I'm sharing in case someone has any use for this.

[1]: [https://www.codedbearder.com/posts/writing-keyboard-
remapper...](https://www.codedbearder.com/posts/writing-keyboard-remapper-
wayland/)

